# Lalvin 71B vs 71B-1122



## pete1325 (May 19, 2018)

Good morning, quick question; what's the difference between Lalvin's 71B and 71B-1122?


----------



## Julie (May 19, 2018)

I do not believe there is a Lalvin 71B, it is Lalvin 71B-1122 only.


----------



## mainshipfred (May 19, 2018)

I agree, I think it's just abbreviated. From what I gather it's primarily for whites but I sometimes use it with reds because of it's compatibility with MLF.


----------



## pete1325 (May 19, 2018)

The 71B was purchased this year, the 71B-1122 last year. Not sure why Lalvin would put out two of the same yeast strains with different packaging. Thoughts?


----------



## sour_grapes (May 19, 2018)

Lallemand appears to use the terms "71b" and "71b-1122" interchangeably: http://www.lallemandbrewing.com/product-details/lalvin-71b/


----------



## pete1325 (May 19, 2018)

Thanks, I did see that on their webpage. I guess I can safely assume that they are the same???


----------



## cmason1957 (May 19, 2018)

This is a guess (probably a wild guess) but are they maybe trying to shorten many of the yeast names. Think Q23, D47.


----------



## Julie (May 19, 2018)

pete1325 said:


> Thanks, I did see that on their webpage. I guess I can safely assume that they are the same???



Yes


----------



## pete1325 (May 20, 2018)

Thanks.....funny thing, I have two buckets going, one Cabernet Franc the other a Camenere. Both started the same time, same yeast, same amount of nutrients, same temp environment fermenting at a completely different rate. One is fermenting at a pretty good pace, the other pretty slow.


----------



## pete1325 (May 20, 2018)

Oh, forgot to mention, one has American oak chip, the other French. Interesting ay?


----------



## mainshipfred (May 20, 2018)

It is interesting. Are they grapes or juice buckets? Could the varietal be playing a role? Definately requires a little more research.


----------



## pete1325 (May 20, 2018)

Juice buckets, Chilean.


----------

